# Protein drink



## Engine#9 (Mar 22, 2001)

Hey guys, 
I used to use designer with water or milk and it was pretty good.  This time I ordered some from protein factory and its unflavored.  i mixed some with water and almost threw up- what do you guys usually mix the unflavored stuff with? I was thinking maybe milk and a banana to make it taste better.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2001)

strawberries always make a protein shake taste good!


------------------
train hard!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Mar 23, 2001)

We make our protein drinks with strawberries, a little water and yogurt or ICE CREAM if we have it.  

mmmmmmmm


----------



## seyone (Mar 23, 2001)

ice cream is fine if you are not worried about all of the extra calories from fat


----------



## byker (Mar 23, 2001)

I know this sounds wierd but try cantalope when in season,frozen for thicker or fresh.


----------



## Charger (Mar 25, 2001)

Engine#9, Can I ask you why you ordered it with out flavor?  Did you forget to specify which flavor?  I'd try skim milk and strawberrys, if your not concerned about calories I'd add some chocolate flavoring, low fat chocolate syrup or something, thats really got to taste like crap plain.


----------



## Engine#9 (Mar 25, 2001)

Charger, 
I ordered it without flavoring because of the health risks involved associated it.....Okay Okay I was a idiot and forgot to check the flavor column and am now stuck with $70 worth of protein that tastes like I am licking a cow when I drink it. LOL live and learn I guess.


----------



## Charger (Mar 25, 2001)

Okay Okay I was a idiot and forgot to check the flavor column and am now stuck with $70 worth of protein that tastes like I am licking a cow when I drink it. 

Good one! licking a cow!  Sorry I shouldn't laugh.  I know it will suck choking this down but the protein itself is good.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Mar 26, 2001)

> Originally posted by seyone:
> *ice cream is fine if you are not worried about all of the extra calories from fat*




Hence, the fat free yogurt.


----------

